# Wie kann ich feststellen dass das Netzwerk steht?



## bitmaster (16. April 2003)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob mein Netzwerk überhaupt geht.

Ich hab zwar die IP-Adresse, den Hostname usw schon eingestellt,
aber wenn ich den Befehl "fping hostname" eingebe zeigt er auch 
eine völlig falsche IP an.

Kann mir einer sagen an wass das liegt?
Hat dass auch Auswirkungen auf die Lauffähigkeit des LAN's?


----------



## tuxracer (17. April 2003)

hy 

ich kenne den befehl fping nicht aber um definitiv festzustellen, ob deine konfiguration stimmt, ifconfig eingeben.

zeigt alle relevanten einstellungen von TCP/IP an.

zudem ping localhost
muss 127.0.0.1 ergeben


ping ip nummer eigener rechner
ping rechnername


----------



## bitmaster (17. April 2003)

Wenn mein Rechner aber 'linux' heisst,
dass steht statt dem localhost linux oder?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (18. April 2003)

@bitmaster: Auch wenn dein Rechner "linux" heißt geht das mit dem "localhost". Localhost ist immer verfügbar da das der lokale Name, außerhalb des Netzwerks, ist. Im Netzwerk selbst heißt er dann "linux".

Wenn du "ifconfig /all" eingibst sollte er dir alle Einstellungen bezüglich deines Netzwerkes anzeigen.

Wenn du testen willst ob dein Rechner im LAN funktioniert, dann solltest du versuchen von einer anderen Workstation im Netzwerk mittels "ping _IP-Addresse_" deinen Linux-Rechner anzupingen. Sollte dies nicht funktionieren solltest du als nächstes die Verkabelung prüfen. Geht es danach immernoch nicht, dann kommt die Prüfung der Einstellungen des Rechners dran.

Wenn es dann immernoch nicht geht wären ein paar mehr Details (Distribution, Netzwerk) recht interessant um eventuell weitere Fehlerquellen zu ermitteln.


----------



## Christian Fein (18. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von digi _
> *@bitmaster: Auch wenn dein Rechner "linux" heißt geht das mit dem "localhost". Localhost ist immer verfügbar da das der lokale Name, außerhalb des Netzwerks, ist. Im Netzwerk selbst heißt er dann "linux".
> *



Öhhhhhhhhhhp falsch Digi 

naja nur ein bischen falsch. 
localhost ist lokale Name solange localhost für 127.0.0.1 in /etc/hosts
steht.
Löscht mann dies da raus ist localhost nicht mehr nutzbar.

Da es aber bei eigentlich jeder Distribution Standardeinstellung ist, hast du aber auch nicht unrecht


----------

